
Silicon Valley’s ‘car people’ push homeless crisis to the brink - Futurebot
https://nypost.com/2017/11/07/silicon-valleys-car-people-push-homeless-crisis-to-the-brink/
======
crispytx
What-a-shit-show. The obvious answer is to move and let Silicon Valley
implode.

~~~
tiredwired
These 9 places in America will pay you to move there:
[http://www.sfgate.com/living/article/9-places-America-pay-
yo...](http://www.sfgate.com/living/article/9-places-America-pay-you-to-
move-12342873.php)

